# car insurance??? (how do I do this?)



## shabti

So I like being dirty, but not _riding_ dirty. Anyone know how this whole insurance thing works? 

I'm looking around at all these different companies, and I don't want to request a quote from all of them, since they run your credit everytime you do this. Are there specific things to put in a policy or get if you're rubber tramping? 

Repairs? Do they only cover repairs if some shit happens? I bought my thing as-is, so I'm worried about stuff breaking down.

I gotta have some insurance by Monday, so the bank can process the loan. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## technotrash

some rubbertramp friends of mine use https://www.thegeneral.com/
seems to work out ok and fairly cheap for them.
i think the hard part is figuring out *where* to insure your car (probably best if it's somewhere you have history of residency?) i don't know too much beyond that though.


----------



## Mankini

AAA is the best. They'll tow you and bring you gas.


----------



## Parker Free

If you are concerned about getting repairs if necessary, then go with an insurance carrier that is present all over. State Farm, for example. I'm not saying go with State Farm...just saying a company that is large and has been around a long time is the easiest to deal with by far.
One thing: insurance doesn't cover things like breakdowns....the loan company will want you to have full coverage which includes stuff like liability (you cause an accident, for example), comprehensive (someone hits your car and damages it)...it varies by state.
As @voodoochile76 says, AAA is awesome for breakdowns, and I think they offer insurance as well as the standard towing/jump/lockout things.

Wow, that was wordy. Sorry!


----------



## Kim Chee

They will ask you if you are currently insured and if you answer "no" they will charge you much more. Find out if there is a way they will find out and proceed accordingly.


----------



## East

I just went to each major insurers website and applied, didn't notice any hard hits on my credit report from doing so. I get notified by Capital One if I get a 'hard hit' that negatively impacts my credit score. A few websites like Progressive told me to visit a local insurance agent, screw that. Why even have an online application? Anyways with that said Geico quoted the lowest of the insurers I tried, so I just went with them. The application process took around 5 minutes on average for each insurer.

For breakdowns it's harder to find insurance that will cover actual mechanical repair, and it can be extremely pricy. It's wise to save a certain amount each month for repairs to create your own insurance. Warranties from dealerships work for some people but I've never bothered with them, they seem overly complicated and designed to screw people because "that transmission solenoid is OUTSIDE of the transmission and not covered, etc". 

With that said, AAA is a great choice for towing insurance and roadside assistance. You can get a few basic roadside repairs as well, flat tires/lockouts etc, nothing too complicated. I believe with their more expensive membership you get up to 200 miles of towing. Drawback is that they only service vehicles that break down on paved roads.


----------



## Kim Chee

By the way...I'd call Geico last. They gave me a great quote years ago and I thought I might keep shopping for a better rate. They decided to not honor their two day old quote. 

It turned out to be better though, the people who I was staying with referred me to their insurance guy and he gave me the best rate.

It helps to have a perfect driving record...drive like old people.


----------



## Mankini

Progressive treated me well....I parked outside of a grocery store during a thunderstorm: a blast of overpressure popped my minivan's sliding door window out and terrified my shih Tzu...Progressive ordered the store's CCTV and a week later they issued me a check for 1300 bucks. Also I scraped a pillar while helping a friend move, and got paid for that. So lesson is, scrape, bang, crash, trash your vehicle and then stick it to yr insurance. (you should get full coverage).


----------



## Parker Free

When my son got his first car and started driving, American Family gave us the best price by far, and also allowed him to be a Named Insured on the policy. That means when he gets his own insurance, he'll get the lower price, not the higher "newly insured" price.


----------



## Greg

Im officially a Old fuck, so I get AAPR. But esurance was cheapest I found online when looking at prices, and if yah dont have insurance now you will get hit with a larger payment. If your driving older car just get liability lots cheaper than full. BUT only covers yah if you hit someone doesnt cover theft, fire etc etc 
Peace


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

voodoochile76 said:


> AAA is the best. They'll tow you and bring you gas.




Agreed. They cost more, but if you're rubber tramping and plan to make it a way of life, you need to pay for the best.

Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.

Good luck.


----------



## Mankini

I love em.  Plus you can help other people with your policy. As long as you're physically present, you can offer anyone a tow/assistance with your card.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

voodoochile76 said:


> I love em.  Plus you can help other people with your policy. As long as you're physically present, you can offer anyone a tow/assistance with your card.


Yep.


----------



## up2eleven

If you or your parents were ever in the military, you can get on USAA insurance, which is really inexpensive and has lots of coverage.


----------



## Greg

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Agreed. They cost more, but if you're rubber tramping and plan to make it a way of life, you need to pay for the best.
> 
> Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.
> 
> Good luck.


I totally agree!!! i got cheap last time out cost me 450.00 for a tire, Lug stripped couldn't get tire off, in middle on shoshone mountains in WY , Like 1 1/2 hrs from town. I got a whole 75 back from insurance Im doing AAA the medium one actually my christmas present to myself . it was 300.00 just for tow , 150 for new tire Im having two spares soon too. I broke my ankle so cant do anything anyway. might as well save cash and buy gear. story of my life


----------



## Greg

Just do a epay you dont have to deal with snail mail BS


----------

